# King's Lynn team takes over fertility services



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

http://new.edp24.co.uk/content/news/story.aspx?brand=EDPOnline&category=News&tBrand=edponline&tCategory=news&itemid=NOED13%20Mar%202009%2015:10:16:403

 I thought they did whats already listed anyway


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

So glad it wasn't done that way when I had my IVF I used the Norwich clinic and Barts, didn't even know KL had a department for infertility.  KL were very negative towards me after my diagnostic lap and told me IVF as it wouldn't work for me!!!

xx


----------

